# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #15: Quick Reminder about Upgrades and Filament!

## Eddie

*Project Update #15: Quick Reminder about Upgrades and Filament!*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

I just wanted to reiterate how to do the upgrade to the heated bed option and to add filament to your order as there seem to be a lot of questions about it.
In order to add money to your pledge you can just login to your account, go to your pledge and change the amount.  At the end of the campaign a survey will be sent out that will confirm what the extra money was for, whether it is the HBPU or filament or both.
+$74 Adds the Heated Build Platform Upgrade which consists of the basalt build platform itself, a silicone rubber heater, an upgraded 150w power supply and a laser cut replacement bed mounting piece.
+$38.50 Adds a roll of our premium filament to your order (either ABS or PLA).  Color selection will be done when the survey goes out.  Please buy 1 roll of the premium if this is your first 3D printer as it is a bit more 'forgiving' of small errors.  Shipping is free within the USA or $59.95 internationally per roll (we don't recommend doing this).  You can add as many rolls as you want.
+$29.50 Adds a roll of our 'house brand' filament to your order (PLA only). Color selection will be done when the survey goes out. Shipping is free within the USA or $59.95 internationally PER ROLL (we don't recommend doing this).  You can add as many rolls as you want.

----------

